# OK Darwin has forgiven me x



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Here is the little guy rolling around the cooker top after I have just fed him his fave Applaws Ocean Fish - he loves me again 

(Just to point out - cooker was not on and had not been on - no animals were harmed whilst taking these photos )

SORRY LOTS OF PHOTOS - I am sure you will ban me from posting soon


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, what spoiled pretty baby, and he knows it to,lol! nice pictures!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

He is such a beautiful cat I really enjoy seeing pictures of him he looks full of fun.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Well he does seem like a happy bunny doesn't he LOL x

such a gorgeous boy - can't wait to give him a cuddle at the weekend, have missed him and Toby and Rosie (even though she played couch monster a fair bit lol) xx

what camera have you got again? it does seem a fair bit sharper than mine lol x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pics! he loves posing doesnt he!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Scrummy Darwin looks gorgeous in these pics Hazel xx

Thank you for sharing xx Have to say that is a fab camera you have

Oh just wanted to add I have had the pleasure of meeting Darwin in the fur & he is one handsome boy!!

Hopefully next time will get to meet you Hazel too! xx:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I just love your cat.....great pics, beautiful cat.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh please can i have him???? Pretty please??????


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is so very striking and handsome. Great pix


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovely pics, he is a little stunner, xxx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guys xx

Much as he is a devil sometimes he is a big softy at heart 

Lou - it is a Canon EOS1000D - I think it is Canons entry level SLR but for a novice like me it is perfect.

Crofty - you have Betula so no you can't have him  - Just looking of Jills site and she has a mini Darwin available at the moment he is just so like him it is unbeleivable and no one has snapped him up yet!!!

Just for info - www.glitterglam.co.uk kitten page 3rd row silver male he is just like Darwin was when he was a baby x


----------



## AdamB (Jan 2, 2009)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

Glitterglam have the most gorgeous Bengals, thats where my OH Dan dreams of getting a cat!! I may one day have to give in as your boy is just so beautiful I want one too hehehe. 

Glad Darwin has forgiven you - he looks like he is having a lovely roll around there.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a poser lol! Glad you are forgiven now. He looks gorgeous and very contented.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

he's a little stunner i want him aww x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Thanks guys xx
> 
> Much as he is a devil sometimes he is a big softy at heart
> 
> ...


Dont tempt me!!! You sure you dont want darwin to come live with another silverglam  he'd look very nice next to Betula  hehe (well it was worth a try wasnt it?!) :laugh:


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Such a stunning lad!  He looks very contented.


----------



## Tureann (Jan 11, 2009)

awwww gorgeous!!!! lovely lovely pics


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is seriously stunning!


----------

